# Looking for gamers near Lansing, MI



## Endymion (Nov 3, 2002)

Probably at least a few who attend MSU, around here.

I've been playing/interested in playing for awhile, but can never seem to find a game, and on the few occasions that I have, it's always been a problem for one reason or another. I don't mind combat heavy games, as long as the combat is interesting, but I prefer a decent amount of roleplaying, in theory.


----------

